# Gill's Gill's and More Gill's !!!! 6/12/05



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Hit the lake today got out there late during the heat of the day and got 65 found a new area by the causeway NICE BIG GILL'S !!!!!


----------



## JEFFBASS (May 8, 2005)

what lake did you catch them at, good job


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

JEFFBASS said:


> what lake did you catch them at, good job


Pymatuning Lake


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

looks like some nice perch too.


----------

